# Cat Fishing



## Jaha79 (Mar 24, 2009)

My Grandfather always taught me to fish with chicken livers for Cats. But wanted to know if anyone has tried with any kind of liver? Beef, Rabbit or turkey.

And yes i'm aware of all the other great baits for cats such as shad and crab but just have the draw to the livers in honor of him.

thanks for any help


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

I have used all kinds of liver, chicken and turkey always worked best for me, though I have had success with beef liver.
I always salt my livers and let them sit for about 24 hours before I plan on going fishing. It helps toughen them and they stay on the hook better.

alan


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I've used rabbit liver with some success and have tried deer liver with no success. But it might have been that the catfish just wasn't biting that evening. A few years ago I saved about 3 or 4 deer liver in hopes of setting out trotlines. Ended up throwing it all away cause I never got around to trotlining any. Did try bank fishing with some one evening and just couldn't get a bite on it at all that night.


----------



## Jaha79 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey thanks guys for the info. Tn junk thanks for bit about salt. i've alwaysed sun dried to tuffn and when no sun cheese cloth but ---- it those guys can't suck it right out.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

I just bought a tub of PUNCH BAIT to try out on our 14 acre private lake. We have so many bass and yes good sized ones at that in the lake that any minnow, nightcrawler, etc never gets a chance to be eaten by a catfish. Will report on the efficacy of the Punch bait.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

you might give beefmelt a try .
for chicken livers the oil from a can of sadines will get more bites .
everyone wants to fish deep water for cats . Ive always caught bigger fish about dark in the shallows when they come into feed . 
It of course depends on the catfish your after . Channels and bull head will bite on just about anything. Blues and flathead like live bait . very few actually sit on the bottom, bobbers and floating bait will produce more fish.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

When I was a lad in Kentucky folk would pick up the odd road killed animal, no matter the sort, tuck the beflatted beast into a burlap bag with a few stones for weight, tie the top of the bag, toss the bag and its contents into a bend in the creek, river, or cove of the lake, then, after a couple of days, fish on the bottom near the bait with whatever they happened to have handy. I never could tell any difference in baits from the catfish's point of view; the catfish would "hit" one bait as well as another.


----------



## Bootlegger0173 (Sep 15, 2005)

For me, it seems that Beef livers work the best as far as livers go. When they are biting though, most anything will work. They will sometimes hit on cut bait, live bait, cheese, worms, livers, or Ivory soap (providing that the water temp is not too warm as to melt it quickly). For keeping livers on a hook, use panty hose and fold corners of a small square over it with barb exposed. 

I am too lazy to type this again, but I have put a little other misc. info here:

http://briarpatchoutdoors.educationforthesoul.com/articles/set_hooks_and_trotlines.html


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

They make Hooks with Clips for Livers and Shad guts.

big rockpile


----------



## Bootlegger0173 (Sep 15, 2005)

Oh sure, but they arn't quite as effective.

Plus then you miss the annoyed expression from cutting up the wife's hose...

...and where's the fun in that?:stars:


----------



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

i always wrap thread around the liver when its on the hook. whats the deal with salting the livers? just regular table salt?


----------

